# Renee in teddy



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

I know most of you loves clean face, but :aetsch: I can't hear you :aetsch: hahaha..

I have grown her in teddy bear face, and shaved her in poodle face... and then I'm reluctant to grow her face. But once I let them grow, I don't feel like shave it clean again :ahhhhh: undecided always hehhe..

And I played around with colours, its permanent dye from Pet Esthe.. Its been about 2 months already. Hence you can see the original apricot colour at the feet.. the colours had been cut in her grooms.

She is always tired after her grooming, she don't like to stand! You can see her sleepy face :2in1:


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

very cute


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

Love her pigtails! I think I'm going to do that to Piper when her ears are long enough. Looks like Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz. Maybe I'll get her the Dorothy costume for Halloween. LOL


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Giggles.. I did her ear that way so it don't get caught in her bowl!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow! I can't believe how much her hair has grown out already. She looks adorable in a Teddy clip.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

She is tiny.. that's why it is fast.. she is barely 8 inch at the withers.. it takes forever with my spoo!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh oh oh!!! Tell me all about Pet Esthe! I've been DYING to try it! How long does it take to set? Heat or no? Does it try to stain other parts of your dog when you're rinsing? (Manic panic does!) 

Where did you buy it?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my!! How cute is she?!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Love the bows in her ears. She is such a pretty girl she looks great in any cut.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Little Renee looks sooo cute! She looks so tired after being groomed - I love that sleepy picture!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She is so cute! Those are some ears she has there!_


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Love the ears! Those must be very difficult to keep clean and tidy.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

FunkyPuppy said:


> Oh oh oh!!! Tell me all about Pet Esthe! I've been DYING to try it! How long does it take to set? Heat or no? Does it try to stain other parts of your dog when you're rinsing? (Manic panic does!)
> 
> Where did you buy it?


Haha.. I got it from the local distributor here.. I am in Malaysia. It is recommended to leave it for 30 mins in foil wrap, and heat up with hair dryer will give more colour. For example, I did two rounds for Renee. The first is the bottom purple layer. I had it there for more then 30 minutes and heat with dryer for 5 minutes or so before I wash it. The colour came out too dark for my preference. So two weeks later I add up pink+a bit of medium grey to make lighter shade of pinkish purple. This round I just left it for about 20+ minutes with 5 minutes dryer heating before wash. I needed to add the heat because I am doing her in air-cond room. Though I realize after few wash, the colour goes lighter.

And nope, it doesn't stain when you rinse. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, and yes many adore her ears. They grow real slow, and she is 17 months old now, I have only neaten up her ears most of the time, now ain't that is forever to grow? =)

It does gets dirty when she eats, and she drinks from bottle so its okay. Just that my other dogs love to aim her ears as bite-target and they will turn to wet lollipop! So far so good.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh! I always forget that you're in malaysia! Do you have any idea how much Pet Rayne costs in dollars? The only websites i've found with it was about $30 american per tube.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Its Pet Esthe.. yah its about $30 and that is retailer price, not end user price. But if I were to get a full set, then its cheaper.


----------



## lisa.li (Jul 15, 2011)

she so cute!!like a toy!! I love teddy ..MY Tiki is teddy too..


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

She suits the clip well! Shes got a nice length face for it.
Do you have any pictures with her ears out of the bands?


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

*giggles* she looks like some silly girl without the band. No pictures as for now, but I will try to take after her next bath, hopefully I remember.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

How cute!! Those pigtails are adorable!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Soorry, my stupid auto correct turned Esthe into Rayne, which is my coworker's name. No idea why it thought those words were alike.

how far.does.a single tube take you? Do you mix it with conditioner or dilute it at all? My salon is one of the only in the city doing color,and the entire program is based on the research i do on different techniques. I've been lusting after pet esthe since i discovered starwood center.

With enough dilution could it be run through an airbrush?


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Honestly I have no idea how far a single tube go, as I haven't empty any yet. But I think its about 2-3 tube for a toy poodle to be in total colour. 

I do not mix with anything at all, nor there is any instruction for the mixing. If you dilute it, the colour will not be vibrant. They have a clear medium that you can soften the colour.

Not too sure about airbrush, we don't use that here. I have read about airbrush and spray pen.. I am also wondering how those works, because here, most of us use Pet Esthe, perhaps some minority using some other Japan brand. I would like to know more of other product and technique too.


----------

